# Wing Samples Needed



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Grouse Hunters Encouraged to Submit Wing Envelopes

The North Dakota Game and Fish Department is asking grouse hunters for help with bird management by simply collecting some feathers and sending in wing envelopes this fall.

Wing data allows biologists to monitor production, reconcile bird counts and get a better understanding of the harvest ratio of males to females, and juveniles to adults.

Instructions for submitting wing data are printed on the envelope.

Hunters interested in receiving wing envelopes should contact the Game and Fish Department's main office in Bismarck at (701) 328-6300, or email [email protected]. In addition, Game and Fish district offices have a supply of wing envelopes for distribution.


----------

